# Beer and ACV cream soap.. is it possible?



## seven (Jan 10, 2015)

title says it all... the reason i asked is because i did a stupid thing earlier today. as i was putting the lye into my beer-acv-glycerin mixture (was going to make a liquid shampoo for a customer), i realized that i was putting NaOH insteah of KoH! DOH!

what can i do to save the already half mixed lye mixture? it has a lot of glycerin in it, so i don't think a cp soap is a good idea. do you think a cream soap is possible? all i have to do is recalculate and add KoH. i've googled beer cream soap and came up with nothing, lol..


----------



## FGOriold (Jan 10, 2015)

A typical cream soap will be 80% KOH or less so you would probably still have too much NaOH for that.  Wish I could be more help.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 10, 2015)

What about a shaving croap?


----------



## seven (Jan 11, 2015)

aahh shaving soap, good idea! thanks @doriettefarm  i've never made it before, guess this will be my first try...

@FGOriold, i've not put all the NaOH, so i guess a cream soap is still possible. i just gotta calculate very carefully the rest of the ingredients...


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 11, 2015)

I've never done a shaving soap either but it's on my list of things to experiment with.  If I'm remembering correctly from some of the threads on shaving soap, the croaps are a 80/20 mix of NaOH/KOH and some folks add glycerin.  Maybe that could work with your mix . . . think I remember one of the guys using 15% glycerin but others saying they preferred less. 

Please let us know if you try it!  I think guys would go nuts over shaving soap made with beer!


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 11, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Please let us know if you try it!  I think guys would go nuts over shaving soap made with beer!



They can now drink it, cook with it, shower with it and OMG shave with it!!  Yup they'd love it!


----------



## seven (Jan 12, 2015)

Okay, beer shaving soap it is... Will update after my experiment


----------

